# The BLACK PEARL



## iRay808 (Jul 26, 2010)

The "Black Pearl" from the Movie, Pirates of the Caribbean.

Since the new movies being filmed in hawaii..thought id just take a snapshot of it.

 Wish there wasn't a security guard blocking the way. I could've been able to take a waaaaayyy more better pic without that stupid truck n the tent.. Sorry guys. ENJOY!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 26, 2010)

That's pretty cool! Were you able to see any of the cast/crew?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow.. I thought they have everything in a studio with green background!


----------



## iRay808 (Jul 27, 2010)

Unfortunately i wasn't able to see any crew/cast from the movie.. I think they only dock it over there... in the most polluted place on the island.. the campbell industrial harbor


----------



## krisannie (Jul 28, 2010)

I am eagerly waiting for the POTC 4 and i heard that this time jhonny depp is not there in the movie is it true or just a rumor.Any where's  that's pretty cool.


----------



## NaMcO (Jul 28, 2010)

Er... i can't see any pictures :er:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 28, 2010)

Thatd be pretty effin stupid to not have Johnny Depp In POTC4....he *made* the movie what it was. 
Too bad they just docked it there--maybe ull luck out with some celeb pics


----------

